# POLL: Okay, Preppers, just how prepped are we?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If the proverbial SHTF, i.e. no electricity, natural gas, town water or sewer, grocery stores, or rule of law, how long do you estimate you and your bugged-in group could hold out? Using just your preps, your farm and animals (if any), and stored and/or natural water sources.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm sure I could live on the farm for quite a while. I don't expect to have to in my lifetime but my Grandkids may be very grateful that we left it all to them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

As long as needed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We are set.
Farm in the country. Chickens (with roosters to perpetuate the flock), vegetable garden, horses for mobility, woodland creatures to eat if we get tired of chicken.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fairly complete preps for 8 months including meds, tp, and heat. After that we could go an additional year without leaving the property but it would be a bland life living off what the property could produce (I'm a lousy farmer). Add a little local trade and life would be much more comfortable.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am fairly new to this "Prepper" thing. We have a 2 years supply of food for 4 people. The water situation is a year round creek in back, plus 7500 gallon water storage tank, I am just off the beach, hopefully for fish, if not, there are rabbit and bushy tailed tree rats everywhere. I am not worried in the defense department. Antibiotics and medical supplies are stored. Two 72 hour kits in each vehicle. But I know I am lacking.


----------



## John_in_Texas (Jan 9, 2016)

I used to be a lot more prepared than I am now.... That having been said I am working towards getting all of my plans and preps in order. 

Moving across the country 3 months ago... And essentially starting my life over.... The preps have also virtually started from scratch. (Though I am making progress. 

My current SitRep is that I am good for just about any situation for 60 days.... With plans in place for evac and relocation to another site with indefinite bug out potential. (Still working out all of the bugs however, testing out my plans as I can on my days off).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I answered 6 months. With my bulk foods and water situation, we should be good for 4-6 months.
I'm looking at extending that with rabbits and gardening, but haven't started anything yet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have five years of food stored.

Water? less would be better, have a river 150' wide and 10 feet deep behind my shop,

Also have town water and a well that is not used anymore. 

River moves fast enough that I could build a floating self powered pump if needed.

The distance away is between 25 feet and 25 yards, sometimes we are floating on it.

Fuels, liquid, two years minimum, diesel five years.

Enough guns and ammo for a long, long, long time.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm looking at shortcomings. One thing is certain, I need to stock a couple of our ponds with catfish. Plenty of bluegill and bass but I have yet to catch a catfish. They are very prolific. I won't be able to focus on crops or livestock for a couple of years but the plans are in place. This year will be hinge cutting, opening up the canopy in some of these hardwoods and greening the place up during the coldest months. Over prepped on guns and ammo lol.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm at 2 months for now. Very little storage in an apartment. Got water covered with a Berkey and Katadyn. Mountain House plus what's in the pantry. I'd have a lot more if I could get the GF to put her collection in storage!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

how can you redo the poll i goofed and hit the wrong one


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll figure it out. I don't have enough food, I have no way to replenish it, but it will work out OK.
I'm not going to steel it either


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

We've only got enough canned goods for maybe a month, as we've just started prepping. I'm sure my eyes will widen as my preps become fuller and larger however I'm currently prepping to make it a 2 week period. Right now I have enough gas for about a week for the generator, enough food and water to last us that amount of time if we couldn't go out. 

I'm prepping for a SHTF weather scenario. As my 2 week preps become a lot more solid, I plan to grow from there. A large shed is being built out back in the summer, but not much I can do on our 100X150 lot.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Opsec prevents me from answering---


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

At current production levels at Slippy-Made USA, we should be good to go for at least 1-2 years. However once the "lights go out" all bets are off and Demand vs Capacity takes over.... 

In the big picture, there are so many heads, so few pikes!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I should be good to go indefinitely. I'm surrounded by cattle and know how to garden. Water is covered by 3 spring fed creeks and 2 ponds within reasonable water hauling distance. My biggest worry if shtf is defense. We got plenty of ammo but we're short on bodies. If an organized group shows up we will be in trouble for sure. I just hope we're out far enough from the towns and cities that raiders will be weak or nonexistent. If not, wife and myself will either bug out or die in a pile of brass.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you, everyone, for your votes and insightful comments on the poll.
sideKahr


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I should be good to go indefinitely. I'm surrounded by cattle and know how to garden. Water is covered by 3 spring fed creeks and 2 ponds within reasonable water hauling distance. My biggest worry if shtf is defense. We got plenty of ammo but we're short on bodies. If an organized group shows up we will be in trouble for sure. I just hope we're out far enough from the towns and cities that raiders will be weak or nonexistent. If not, wife and myself will either bug out or die in a pile of brass.


I think you will be ok...

right after shtf I would suggest finding a few Night Guards...pay with food and shelter


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

a few random comments about food preps


rice and beans are cheap and spices will provide a variety of tastes so you do not get bored - buy a bunch of them

You do not need fruit everyday
you do not need veggies everyday
you do not need meat everyday

bread is a good filler

honey provides lots of energy and it lasts forever

buy lots of rice and beans

wheat lasts longer then flour

you might not LOVE spam but it is filling

use coupons, use coupons, use coupons....

know how to make bread, can veggies, butcher a deer/cow/bird

buy lots of rice and beans and spices

cocoa powder, oatmeal, and sugar make a nice dessert

buy rice and beans from the LDS Store


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have enough on hand to last 6 months maybe a year if I push it. Being in the city my situation may become untenable quickly. May just have to head up to ole' Arks place and help him defend.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

About five hours once my EBT card becomes void.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I have 120 lbs of fresh dog meat...It's f'd up I know.. just saying, these lousy hounds have to serve their purpose right?

All seriousness aside. I have around 1 year food set aside if rationing was strict. Water is plentiful all around me and I will set up my pre planned water catchment system off my balcony to replenish my water reserves. It rains all the time here so water is the least of my worries. As far as personal/ home defense goes I am reasonably well established. Medicine is a little weak and needs to be strengthened with more in stock anti biotics as well as other items for topical/internal infection prevention. Communications are ok with a ham radio. 

I am in much better shape regarding supplies and location than I was a few years ago. However, I still feel I need to improve everything.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Prepping, for me, is just a transitional period between this world and the next one. My preps are to help me re-establish quickly and not lose momentum or quality of life, even if it changes drastically. I'm not prepared to live forever on my preps, or even a year, more like the next post apocalyptic world will have to provide like the wilderness and my preps help me through the learning curve.


----------



## John_in_Texas (Jan 9, 2016)

Well said, GT.... I concur!


----------

